# ZIM - Zim Integrated Shipping Services Ltd (NYSE)



## robertbanking (13 February 2022)

Hello everyone, hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Its raining here thats spoiled my plans to go cycling.

I was looking at the stock Zim Integrated Shipping which seems to have strong financials and a growing projected future cash flows. It has a dividend of 250c. Can anyone kindly advise what percentage the stock will drop on the ex dividend date please and how you calculate this? The stock price is currently at about 70.23 USD.

Any advice you can give i would be forever grateful please. Many thanks everyone and take care.


----------

